# H; Flesh tearers army inc ft shoulder pads and forge world



## UndeadKing (Mar 9, 2014)

Due to household appliances breaking down I am unfortunately having to sell my flesh tearers. UK based.
In the army there is.
Chaplain
Captain Karlaen
Captain with jump pack
Two librarians- One on foot and one with jump pack
Libby dread
Fragioso dread
30 new style blood angel tac marines
9 death company
3 drop pods. 
Every model has been upgraded with either flesh tearer pads or forge world brass etch. Also included is blood angel dice, data cards, normal psychic cards and mini rulebook, shield of Baal exterminatus also. There is also a BA bit box and a set of 10 32mm resin bases and a further 25 flesh tearer shoulder pads and fw brass etch x3. 
Sensible offers considered


----------

